

Dnsdist: DNS, abuse- and DoS-aware query distribution for optimal performance - fcambus
http://blog.powerdns.com/2015/03/11/introducing-dnsdist-dns-abuse-and-dos-aware-query-distribution-for-optimal-performance/

======
davidu
My view is that you're better off adding this logic into your DNS server and
using ECMP before adding yet another application into the stream of DNS
packets.

If you want your individual servers to coordinate their attack profile, you
can do that either in-band, or out-of-band.

We've never seen any benefit to anything besides affinity-based (src/dst/etc.)
ECMP.

